# Conductor Shows Hitchhiking Author How To Hop Trains



## wizehop (Dec 18, 2015)

Short little bit, but always nice to hear about nice train crews...There is also a little bit in here about submitting stories for a future publication which may be down some folks ally. 

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ny-voices-book-project-to-life-300194486.html

PINOLE, Calif., Dec. 17, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Caleb Beal hitchhikes along the campaign trail to promote a project, where reader's votes will control what fills the pages of the Many Voices book hosted at OneStoryRoad.com; the 4th ride ends up being with a train conductor who gives him more than just a ride. He joins in the OneStoryRoad adventure chasing down a train and teaching the rules of the rails… 







Founder of OneStoryRoad and curator of the Many Voices book project, has taken to the streets to launch this long-term grassroots project. Hitchhiking anywhere his rides takes him with no direction known, just like the book, he's hoping to bring awareness to the project. Officially open to everyone across the globe, the project is accepting submission for stories to be voted on by the readers from around the world deciding what ends up in the published book. Anyone can share true stories they feel we all can identify with and relate to on onestoryroad.com, readers can read them and vote for the ones they connect with, thus choosing the stories that will go in the published book. 50% of proceeds will go to charity and 25% goes to the published authors.

*Train Jumping on the Campaign Trail*

On the 4th leg, after thumbing rides up the coast he finds himself on the 80 east onramp. He unknowingly gets picked up by a retired conductor, a coincidence leading to a great adventure traveling down the OneStoryRoad campaign trail. 

"My last ride took 7 hours to hail, during which I wondering about train hopping. I even googled it," Caleb says.

The driver laughs, beginning to tell him very specific details of the railroad system, eventually saying he was a conductor for that very track.

As they neared the Sacramento the conductor asks, "So where do you want to be dropped off? I-5 or near the Roseville Yard?" It didn't take long to decide, Roseville was the obvious choice. As they pass the yard, a train on the far left track begins to pull away.

Suddenly he feels the car accelerating as the Conductor presses the gas, and begins racing through town chasing down a 100 car freighter. Eventually catching it and even taking Caleb to the boxcar to complete the rest of the lesson of how to jump trains.

Join the OneStoryRoad adventure, share your voice with the Many Voices book project and be a part of the journey. Follow the trail at OneStoryRoad on Facebook and Twitter

*About OneStoryRoad:*

Founded by Caleb Beal, OneStoryRoad.com was built with writers in mind. Its true purpose is a path to create the Many Voices project. The secondary purpose is to be a place for writers to share their stories of any kind, build a relationship with their audience, and get support for their work by placing tip jars on the story pages.

*Media Contact:*

For additional information or media inquiries, contact Caleb at (630)408-4820 or Email


SOURCE OneStoryRoad

*Related Links*
https://onestoryroad.com


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 18, 2015)

hah thats one way to catch a train I had a similar experience in waycross GA. He didnt give me a ride to a departing train but he offered me advice. funny when you get a ride from a crew member and they pretty much know what your up to.


----------

